# jack jack jackie



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

After a warm day on the gold coast of temps 30c plus. What else better then to go try for a jack ?? I got on the water just after 4pm and had two choices of heading left or right, on this occasion I chose left .. I started off with a hardbody working the rock walls, fished this way for an hour for zilch and with the sun starting to set i made the call to swap sides and put on a 4" swimmer . . about 10 mins later I'm rolling my plastic back when it gets smashed, I new it was a jack and new This was gonna take a battle and half to get him out considering how close to the wall i was & my luck with big jacks ,and it was, so many anxious moments trying to land it by yourself in a kayak , finally got it in the net and did a bit of a fist pump  ...


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow. That is a monster at close quarters. A tasty-looking monster.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great fish I'mtheman. After a few bust-offs and straightened hooks, I'm insanely jealous.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You're so cruel! I think I need to quit my job and become a full time fisherman after seeing that!


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Cracker fish bud - rolling those z-mans is great fun ;P
CHeers
Steve


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice fish. I may have to come one a jack shes with you one of thes days.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Cracking fish mate. Top job!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

yeah that's a mighty fine jack Chris. Congrats mate.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Very Nice indeed, well done!


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

cheers boys gotta love this time of the year


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done mate,that a cracker way to start the season.
I was saying to the boys at work today,this weather might get the jacks stirring.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done mate,that a cracker way to start the season.
I was saying to the boys at work today,this weather might get the jacks stirring.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome jack. I'm yet to catch one. Reckon you could send some this way?


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

that's a good lookin fish!! i'm gunna have to catch me one of those!!


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice indeed, one of the best looking fish in the ocean I reckon. Well done, cheers, Dave.


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

THAT - is a beauty !
Mark


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

oh yeah jack time! nice jack on a plastic mate, inspiring me to hit my local jack creek to chase a few


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

oh yeah jack time! nice jack on a plastic mate, inspiring me to hit my local jack creek to chase a few


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Awsome fish mate...What size was it....round 55cm...??


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

youaretheman with a fish like that, Well Done.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

bungy said:


> Awsome fish mate...What size was it....round 55cm...??


yeah a rough guess at 55cm

i'll be up in mackay next week, can't wait mate, hopeully get some barra


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

[i'll be up in mackay next week, can't wait mate, hopeully get some barra[/quote

Let me know/pm me and will try and organise a flick session if you have time...Temp here is warming up and hopefully will make the fish more active............

Cheers

Stevo...


----------



## Brenos (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice Jack.
jack jack jackie cracked me up :lol:

Brendan


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Wicked Jack.


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Hell Yeah fist pump :lol: that's awsome.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice jack there m8... do they usually come on this time of year?


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Absolute crackerjack man.


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats cracker fish, 
they are on my to do list when I do my next trip up north


----------



## codfinder (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice fish, well done.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

cheers boys for the props

brolans- yes mate september is the month I start chasing them, with the warm winter we have had they are on a bit early this year

went out early this morn n got a nice brassy trevally- not very common here


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been waiting for your first of the season report. Cracking start.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

cheers bru


----------



## Brenos (Dec 10, 2012)

Mate you wear the same kit i do.
Work hard, play harder.
Keep it up

Brendan


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Mate you catch some cracker fish..... BUT........how about holding the fish closer to your body so that the photos are more in proportion? :lol:


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice fish, they really are evil looking things. Would love to catch 1 of each of those.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

bildad said:


> Mate you catch some cracker fish..... BUT........how about holding the fish closer to your body so that the photos are more in proportion? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: when she is snapping her jaws at you, you want them close away as possible (good excuse or what haha)


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Really nice jack, ITM... green as!

Jimbo


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

goldys going off at the moment so many species out n about


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

Did your sounder show up the arches in a deep hole for you to nab the jewie or did you hook up as a by catch chasing a jack? what sounder did you end up getting? 3 great species in a short time. Well done. I noticed last week where I fish alot on the goldy the fish were back on the chew after a couple of dead months. keep the photos coming.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey man, nah this morning I went out chasing some trevally with blades in deeper water, the key was Sounding out schools of baitfish with active fish on them ( arches) .. i just have a garmin fishfinder 300, just a cheapie but does the job for what i use it for.. Good to hear some fish are coming on the chew for you . Look forward to seeing a report soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

Im the Legend , mate loving the photos , keep up the good work buddy

Cheers


----------

